
Show HN: JustAuthenticateMe – Simple passwordless authentication-as-a-service - orndorffgrant
https://www.justauthenticate.me/
======
verdverm
[https://www.okta.com/](https://www.okta.com/)

How does this compare to Okta? Why would I chose your solution over them?

~~~
orndorffgrant
Assuming you (or generic potential customer) are on board with magic link
based authn and its benefits, you're right that specifically Okta's early
access passwordless authentication[1] offering is a direct competitor. Some
reason's you might pick JustAuthenticateMe include:

\- Okta is a complex product that handles much more than your use case
requires. Setting up a single purpose tool like JustAuthenticateMe will be
more straightforward than finding the correct combination of Okta settings.

\- JustAuthenticateMe has friendlier pricing that aligns closer with the value
you get. Okta charges for monthly active users, while JustAuthenticateme
charges for successful logins per month.

\- JustAuthenticateMe doesn't keep a database of your users that your app
needs to keep in sync with.

\- JustAuthenticateMe's web js library is over 10x smaller.

Would love to hear if you think any of those are strong enough reasons to
choose a smaller product in certain cases.

Edit: Clarified pricing.

[1] [https://help.okta.com/en/prod/Content/Topics/Security/mfa-
fa...](https://help.okta.com/en/prod/Content/Topics/Security/mfa-factor-
sequencing.htm)

~~~
verdverm
I think if I'm going to out source auth, I'd rather have a comprehensive
solution from a major player, the security here is more important than most
other places in software.

Relative JS size comparison doesn't matter directly, it's more about the time
to first draw, which has many more factors to add on top of just total asset
bytes.

Integration with the new apple login is much more of a priority than
passwordless login. Hardware keys would be the next method for passwordless,
with many other more compelling reasons to boot.

------
orndorffgrant
Hey, I'm the founder of JustAuthenticateMe. Happy to answer any questions
about the service, email based authentication vs passwords, tech stack, etc.

